# Happy Yorkie Day :)



## citygirl (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## belboid (Aug 1, 2006)

fuck that - I'd be in the same county as bloody Leeds!

viva South Yorkshire!  Death to Ridings!!


----------



## citygirl (Aug 1, 2006)

hey...we all have crosses to bear...that's no reason to deny your roots, mon 

"ridings"...pah...YORKSHIRE! YORKSHIRE!


----------



## belboid (Aug 1, 2006)

excepy my roots are tother side of t'pennines.....


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 1, 2006)

I haven't had one since they started using that pathetic advertising slogan.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 1, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> excepy my roots are tother side of t'pennines.....




Only one thing to say to you pal

BATTLE OF TOWTON FIELD.

White rose rules


----------



## belboid (Aug 1, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> White rose rules


is that as in 'we shall follow the rules as laid down by the followers of the White Rose' or as in 'White Rose roooooooooooolz, maaaaaaaaaaan'?


----------



## FruitandNut (Aug 1, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> Only one thing to say to you pal
> 
> BATTLE OF TOWTON FIELD.
> 
> White rose rules



I agree with you.   Shame about the treachery at Bosworth a tad later which let that Welsh bast*rd and those wierd folks the other side of the Pennines come out on top.

Bring back 'proper' county cricket teams!


----------



## Geoff Collier (Aug 2, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> fuck that - I'd be in the same county as bloody Leeds!
> 
> viva South Yorkshire!  Death to Ridings!!



I could understand you not wanting to be in the same county as 'Ull but what's wrong with West Yorkshire?

Geoff


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 2, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> fuck that - I'd be in the same county as bloody Leeds!
> 
> viva South Yorkshire!  Death to Ridings!!




Boo hiss!  You wrong un!


----------



## belboid (Aug 2, 2006)

Yorkshire is split into three as a way of sowing the english class system in a micorcosm - South is working-class, West middle & North is upper.  With the East being the 'cant we pretend its somewhere else' underclass.


----------



## citygirl (Aug 2, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> Yorkshire is split into three as a way of sowing the english class system in a micorcosm - South is working-class, West middle & North is upper.  With the East being the 'cant we pretend its somewhere else' underclass.



hahaha


----------



## aqua (Aug 3, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> Yorkshire is split into three as a way of sowing the english class system in a micorcosm - South is working-class, West middle & North is upper.  With the East being the 'cant we pretend its somewhere else' underclass.


----------



## belboid (Aug 3, 2006)

art thou from 'Arrogate then ackers??


----------



## aqua (Aug 3, 2006)

*wears 'ully badge with pride*


----------

